# need info



## stud (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello everyone i have been finishing rock since 92 and now have my own finish and paint business.I have just received a patent for a new drywall product.Im trying to figure out how big is the industry,how much is generated from tool sales and just general info about the market itself.I am in the process of getting my prototype made and cant decide which is the best path for me to go.If anyone has any expereince in this area i would love to hear from you.


----------

